# Paralyzed kitty



## rockosmom (Dec 31, 2011)

I have been Rockos mom for 5 years. The most amazing kitten came into our home at 4 weeks of age and paralyzed from the low back down. I have been on a hunt for the last 10 days to find someone to send his things to. We lost our little guy to cancer the 22nd only 7 days after diagnosis.

Taking care of him was like caring for a baby. One of us had to get home every six hours or so to change his diaper and he was kenneled at night so his skin could breathe and not be in the diaper. But he took on life full force and nothing stopped him. He ran the house and our three other cats. He was king.

My distress is coming as my hunt for another paralyzed cat that could use his pants (he has quite a wardrobe). Long pants for winter, shorts a diaper covers for summer. That so many get upset that these cats don't use the litter box, or diapers don't stay on. Well they won't with out an extra cover with stronger velcro. But I am afraid some of these kitties are being put down when it is not necessary because of the work they entail. I learned to express his bowels and bladder, and he was on lactaluse on a permanent basis. Once I got the hang of it, not much work at all and so worth it.

If anyone knows of someone with cat like this and needs help or advice I can do that. I also have somethings I can mail their way. I just can't throw them away.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Welcome to the group. I am very sorry for your loss. You are amazing for taking care of such a special kitty.

If you can't find anyone here, try local rescue groups, they may know of a kitty who could make use of Rocko's clothes.

Take care!


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

What a wonderful person you are! I'm sorry for your loss. I hope that you can share some pics of Rocko. He sounds like he was a wonderful kitty.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Do you facebook? If so, look up the kitten Willow :https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/prettywillow
or look for her on YouTube under Willow Tube I think it is. She is a paralyzed kitty and I bet she knows someone who could use your help or her mom Wendy would like to know you. So sorry you've lost Rocko. Bless you for being so good to him.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I have a disabled kitty, too! Fortunately Paizly can use the litter box just fine.

Yeah, try FaceBook. Or maybe even Freecycle, if you're not looking to make a profit off this stuff.


----------



## rockosmom (Dec 31, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thank you for your condolences. I will post a picture of him when I have permission to do so in the gallery. He was a beautiful Tabby Siamese. He stayed small, which was good, meant he could move around better. Always felt like one of the carts would have slowed him down since he loved to climb up on the couch or bed and went up and down the stairs rocket fast. 

I don't need to make a profit on his pants, just would like another kitty to have them. Rocko actually created a home business for him and I sell the covers through an online distributer. But Rocko had somethings that were different, Halloween pants, Christmas etc, that they don't let me make. And they also don't want to give them to anyone that I have made them for through them.
So I have been searching online for a place to donate them.

I will check the facebook link that was given to me. Thank you


----------



## katwigglz (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss of Rocko, he was very blessed to have a special Mom to take care of him. I recently have a new addition to my family as well, her name is Alice. She was feral when I captured her, I knew her back legs were paralyzed and knew she wouldn't survive outdoors like that, so I was determined to help this little girl. I just lost my 20 year old kitty , Sweet Pea, she was killed by a coyote, and I didn't want the same thing happening to this little kitten. I tried finding a rescue for her, but everybody pretty much told me to have her put down, too much work. Well, I knew that wasn't going to happen, and now she is the love of my life. She is appx 9 weeks old now, her legs are paralyzed, but they shake sometimes, and sometimes she trys to stand on them. 
She is incontinent, and has no feeling anywhere in that area. I have not had funds lately, but plan on taking her to vet soon. I came here looking for advice for some kind of bandage/diaper for her. She has had an ongoing skin problem, near her rear, which is raw, and in a very awkward spot, where I need something to allow her to go to bathroom, but keep the skin safe from bacteria when she drags herself. If she has a diaper on, then it would just sit there on her raw wound and get worse. I did try an xxs diaper and it kept falling off. I thought maybe part of a glove, and cut the outer fingers off for her legs, and one for tail, as any bandaging I've tried with no avail. I can relate alot to your story, and would appreciate any advice you can give. Thank you. Kathy


----------



## rockosmom (Dec 31, 2011)

*Katwigglz I want to help you!*

Thank you for your message, I tried to answer you back but your message box is full, I have a long message to send your way to give you lots of ideas and help for alice!


----------

